# Are snow chains required on coastal route in Spain?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I read on the forum that chains are required for central Spain in winter. I'm assuming that's a legal requirement?

Time is short and the only ones I thought I'd be able to get here in N.I. are Halfords but I've just rung them and they have to order them in - normally a week, but over New Year could be longer. So, probably not any good.

So, if we stick to the coast route, is there any obligation to have snow chains?

We're in no hurry, so if road conditions require them, we'll just stay put! But if it's a legal requirement to carry them on all roads in Spain, we'll maybe have to stay put in France!


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

No, not needed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

cater_racer said:


> No, not needed.


Great - thanks!

We'll just change our route then - buy them for next year!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello, 

Never heard of legal requirement for Chains anywhere in Spain. Toured the Pyrenees, Andorra and Sierra Nevada and never seen any signs. Same along both coasts.

I have seen the signs on the French side of the routes.

So No, I would say.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would not bother changing your route!
When I was International trucking for quite a few years we used to go week in and week out to Madrid and further and always via Pampalona and only once did I have to park up due to snow.
And if you do have to park up, what a nice place with plenty of good cheap restaurants. Look for where the trucks stop and you will get good food with good safe parking.
We used to turn off at Irun and go up the old N121a to Pampalona, a couple of good eating places on that road.
Then go down the C101 to Almazan, bypassing Soria and then the N111 to Medinacelli where you get onto the N11 to Madrid.
Or you can go to Zarogoza and down to Teruel.

edit
Finished doing these runs about 7 years ago and at that time snow chains were not a legal requirement and we did not carry them.
I think it is still the same, but I am sure someone with more recent legal knowledge will clarify.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We never even thought about snow chains when we left for the Costa via Bilbao in Jan 2009 (mind you we were in a hurry - we went toll roads via Madrid - no problems despite temperatures hovering at -3C for 50% of the journey - snow ploughs parked at every alternate junction - Malaga was sunny and 20C)! A week later Madrid airport closed because of snow and I think the Minister for Transport resigned.

When we went back at Easter 2009, the road from Irun through the mountains was being up-graded, with lots of single track (traffic light controlled) sections and a few rough surfaces. Having great faith in Spanish civil engineering methods, it's probably all finished and in great condition now - perhaps a more recent traveller could comment.

Enjoy - Gordon.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spain*

Recently drove from Santander to Javea by Car. Very few tolls but very good dual carriageway almost all the way.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Spain*



teemyob said:


> Recently drove from Santander to Javea by Car. Very few tolls but very good dual carriageway almost all the way.
> 
> TM


Many of the Spanish National and even C roads are excellent and fast.
No need at all to use Spanish Autovia!


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Snow chains (or winter tyres) are not required and if you can afford to use motorways you will not need either, the Spanish are very good at clearing snow.

P&L


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Spain*



Grath said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Recently drove from Santander to Javea by Car. Very few tolls but very good dual carriageway almost all the way.
> ...


I Meant to add we went Via Zaragoza

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Spain*



teemyob said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


If you are coming from Pampalona or Tudela down the N 232 you can avoid Zaragosa if you are heading for Teruel by turning right onto the N122, following signs for La Almunia along the C220, crossing the N11 and continue on the C220 to Carinena which is north of Daroca.
This route is shorter and quicker! We often found that cars that had overtaken our trucks and had then kept to the main road through Zaragosa would again have to overtake us and you could tell by the drivers and passenger facial expressions they wondered how we had got in-front of them again.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks to you all - I'm away to look at the options in Autoroute 2010!!


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

Have a look here:-


http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/countrybycountry.html?mySelect=%2Fmotoring_advice%2Ftouring_tips%2Ffrance-monaco.pdf&go.x=47&go.y=18&go=Go!


----------

